# HRC CLUNARY ACADEMY BULGARIA ??



## isgunaydin (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi chefs,

I am looking for clunary schools around Europe. It seems HRC Bulgaria has more reasonable tuition. But I am concerned about the training there. Does anyone have an idea of there? Or any suggestion for another clunary academy around Europe?

Your advice will be appreciated

Ismail

Istanbul


----------



## cook and school (Sep 22, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## bgcgef (Apr 11, 2014)

i know this is past, but i have a friend who went there and he is very happy since last year


----------

